# How big is the _____ pen?



## JimGo (May 30, 2006)

OK, here are two pictures that show different sizes of pens.  Sorry, they aren't the best photos, but they're at least a good reference for the sizes.  Hopefully you'll have at least one of these in your "stock" from which to judge the relative size.

Pic 1:  Bigger pens
L to R they are:
Emperor
Gentleman's
Ligero
Havana
Baron (with posting end)
Jr. Gentleman's (non-posting end)
Cigar
European (my Pen-in-the-hat pen!)








Duh...hit send too soon!

Pic 2:
L to R, they are:
Cigar (from previous pic)
Euro (from previous pic)
Slimline
Slimline
Slimline
Sierra
Sierra
Polaris









Cigar
Gentleman's
Ligero
Jr. Gentleman's V2
Jr. Gentleman's V1
Baron
Sierra
Mont Blanc Meisterstuck







The pictures are taken inside a box from Michael's.  If anyone else has any of the other styles and is willing to take pics inside the same case, please feel free to post the pics in this thread so we can get some more reference pictures.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 31, 2006)

Who is Michael, and why are you inside a box at his house taking the picture? [] [}]


----------



## Johnathan (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Dario (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Jim.  

I have a few of those boxes stashed somewhere....empty [V][B)]


----------



## emackrell (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Jim, very helpful, especially to us newbies! 

cheers  Eileen


----------



## pete00 (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim thanks for taking the time to do that good info....


----------



## JimGo (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad it's been helpful.  I will try to update this in a few weeks once the new kits come in and I've had a chance to make some, along with some of the other other pen kits I have in my inventory.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks Jim you are very helpful. and may I SAY you have a great stash of pens.


----------

